# [OT] jak otowrzyc obraz plyty cd z rozszerzeniem bin

## rzezioo

sciagnalem se takie cus z osisolka i teraz za bardzo nie wiem co z tym zrobic  :Sad:  jaki program moze otwierac taki format obrazu  :Question: 

----------

## marcs

http://cdemu.sf.net nim zamontujesz obraz bin, musisz miec do tego jeszcze plik cue, jak nie masz do dociągnij lub zrób sam taki(chyba ze sa jakies zabezpieczenia w tym bin)

----------

## rzezioo

ej a moze mi kots wyjasnic na czym generalnie polega taki pilk cue?? bo rozumiem ze w *.bin sa dane  :Smile:  a w *.cue  :Question: 

----------

## marcs

http://www.cdrinfo.pl/software/slownik/slownik_w.php?ID=3127004330

Tu jest wszystko wyjasnione

----------

## rzezioo

aha dzieki w takim razie juz to dociagam i zobaczymy jak pojdzie  :Smile:  ale namieszali no cholera jasna...  :Razz: 

----------

## rampage7

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> ej a moze mi kots wyjasnic na czym generalnie polega taki pilk cue?? bo rozumiem ze w *.bin sa dane  a w *.cue 

 

najkróciej rzecz ujmując, w cue są informacje pozwalające zinterpretować poprawnie to co jest w pliku bin  :Smile: 

Jak już bedziesz miał cdemu, to jest prosty programik do obsługi tego z traya - nazywa sie kcdemu.

----------

## Gogiel

A w czym *.bin jest lepsze od *.iso?

----------

## Zwierzak

Przydal by sie ten kcdemu w portage

----------

## Poe

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> A w czym *.bin jest lepsze od *.iso?

 

Z tego co dobrze pamietam, to w binie latwiej 'obejsc' zabezpieczenia.. jak sie stworzy obraz w iso, to moga byc czasami problemy z jakimis zabezpieczeniami, w binie juz o to trudniej. chuyba tak to bylo

----------

## _troll_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Przydal by sie ten kcdemu w portage

 

Po sesji moge dorobic. Ale to za jakas chwile jeszcze...  :Wink: 

W sumie - jak sprawdzilem strone projektu - wyglada milo. Brakowalo mi czegos takiego!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## krzysiek

proponuje zmienić rozszerzenie "bin" na "iso" i później np:

mount -t iso9660 -o loop <obraz> <gdzie> i też będzie działać.

Pozdrawiam

Krzysiek

Aha, jakby ktoś potrzebował to w portage jest fajne narzędzie konwertujące obrazy Nero *.nrg na *.iso.

Dla zainteresowanych

emerge nrg2iso

U mnie konwersja przeszła bez problemów.

W poratge jest też bin2iso i ccd2iso ale tego nie używałem. Ogólnie polecam:

ls /usr/portage/app-cdr/

----------

## Raku

 *krzysiek wrote:*   

> proponuje zmienić rozszerzenie "bin" na "iso"

 

czy zmiana rozszerzenia jest konieczna?

mount nie rozróżnia raczej typów montowanych w loopie plików (po to podajesz przy montowaniu opcję -t iso9660).

----------

## krzysiek

Ano fakt, mount nie rozróżnia rodzaju monowanego pliku.

Można zastosować ten sposób żeby ngrać plik z programu nie obsługującego obrazów bin lecz iso ( bez żadnego montowania i nagrywania zamontowanych plików ).

Ze zmianą rozszerzenia chodziło mi też o to, iż jest to całkim użyteczny trick pozawalajacy zamontowac obraz bin pod windowsem, np w nero demon (czy jakoś tak to się zwalo ).

Pozdrawiam

Krzysiek

----------

## Raku

 *krzysiek wrote:*   

> Ze zmianą rozszerzenia chodziło mi też o to, iż jest to całkim użyteczny trick pozawalajacy zamontowac obraz bin pod windowsem, np w nero demon (czy jakoś tak to się zwalo ).
> 
> 

 

ja używam zwykle pod Windowsem daemon-tools, a tam wystarczy włączyć pokazywanie wszystkich plików i po wybraniu pliku .bin (nawet bez .cue) da się to zamontować.

Jak z tym ebuildem do kiso?

bo w końcu go sam zrobię   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

